# 1941 Monark DONE.. Kinda



## Dope54 (Jul 6, 2010)

here she is my 41 mens roadster. still need pedals, correct stem, fix tank horn, wire up light and redo the seat. just got it done on the morning of the 4th  right on time


----------



## irene_crystal (Jul 6, 2010)

First to comment, WOW, love it! The white tires make it stand out big time..


----------



## Dope54 (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah they are hard to fit in those fenders


----------



## GJC (Jul 14, 2010)

Did this bike have passenger seat? I thought the front light had came streamlined case fitted to the front fender. Maybe there are many varrying parts. I am interested in getting a bike around that age of yours so I been looking.


----------



## Dope54 (Jul 15, 2010)

passenger seat? lights came in a hand full of differnt settings. you looking for monark only?


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet ride! Are you in Orange County and is that what it says on the tank? Why?


----------



## Dope54 (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah i am. why....... i love where i live.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 15, 2010)

lol, I live there too. Do you go riding on the monthly Cyclone Coaster ride in LBC? You should!


----------



## Dope54 (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah i been wanting to but no one to go with, i can never sucker my brother into going with me and i dont know anyone there. who do u all go with? whens the next one? i been to the Flying ace like a year ago from newport to HB that was fun. took the bike before it was done


----------



## GJC (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes. I have sentimental reasons for favoring Monark. Maybe I mis-spoke about the passenger seat. Maybe you refer to it as a package rack or something like that. It would be a flat metal platform attached under the seat and extends over the back tire. Some bikes have them braced at the rear wheel hub. The advertisement on the tank is unusual. Is it original or your artwork?


----------

